# any homemade bike stand plans?



## skydog

does anyone have any plans for a decent bike stand (for maintenance)?


----------



## npence

*bike rack*

what I've done is put an Eye bolt onto the ceiling then run a rope threw it and tie both ends of the rope to the bike. then lift the bike to the height that you want keeping the rope tight and then tie that to a hook on the wall works great for me.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

A quick web search turned up a few:
http://bikehacks.com/8-bombproof-diy-bike-repair-stands/
I just googled "home made bike repair stand"
Frankly, I think you'd be better off scouring eBay and craigslist for a used heavy duty Park stand.  They work very well and are stout enough to to hold a 60 pound ballooner.  Most of the cheaper modern repair stands are just too flimsy.  Decades ago I made my own when I had a LOT more time than money from a Harbor Freight quality engine stand and a drill press vise and it worked surprisingly well.  I don't have a picture, but I cut the vertical support and lengthened it with bolted on pieces of bed frame angle iron.  That brought the rotating  head up to working height.  The locking bolt was replaced with a longer bolt with a valve handle added to make it easier to use. I made the clamp by adding padded aluminum plate jaws  to a cheap drill press vise, and attached it to the engine stand head with allthread.  I needed clearance for pedals, so used a large coffee can as a spacer between the engine stand and the vise.  I was really happy with how it turned out.  The jaws were the only weak spot, but several of the do-it-yourself versions on the web have better jaw designs.   The engine stand was a real timesaver and ridiculously cheap and I'd suggest using one as a base. It comes with a rotating head already, which is another step saved.  Here's a link to one
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=32915
All in all, after spending a lot of time I had a quite sturdy and useable workstand that would support a heavy bicycle.  However, it was big and heavy itself.  Hope this helps, and I'm happy to answer any questions about my stand- as long as I can remember the answers.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

From the google search above, here is a slick clamp made from a Pony pipe clamp:
http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h283/leadbutt/P2020059.jpg
mount the clamps on a threaded pipe nipple, add a flange and bolt it to the engine stand face plate.   Only disadvantage is it is a pretty short clamping area on the bike.  Easy enough to add some sections of padded pipe or channel stock....  Easier yet to order a Park stand off the interwebs.


----------



## Andrew Gorman

And here's another one, if you have access to a welder.  Basically an old truck rim with a tripod and a piece of rod sticking up with a rubber block below.  Take of the bike seatpost, flip it upside down and skewer it on the rod:
http://i53.photobucket.com/albums/g72/gormanao/workstands.jpg


----------

